# 2021 Ankona Advent...delivered!!!



## IrishSharker (Dec 14, 2018)

OOOOH.. Please keep us updated on this one


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

I have to wait until April / May for mine...
She's a bute!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Stopped by Ft. Pierce today. Waiting on some trailer components before rigging starts, but the Advent looks great. The Aqua Mist is exactly how I wanted the color to come out.


----------



## rams (Jun 16, 2015)

Man, looks like it’s going to be sweet. How are you planning on rigging it?


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

is there an option to change the rear storage?


----------



## cmtelhiard (Mar 1, 2021)

That is a good looking boat. I love the hatches..
What size motor is going on it.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

rams said:


> Man, looks like it’s going to be sweet. How are you planning on rigging it?


60 Suzuki. I'll have completed pics sometime next week.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

cmtelhiard said:


> That is a good looking boat. I love the hatches..
> What size motor is going on it.


60 Suzuki


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Capt.Ron said:


> is there an option to change the rear storage?


No. The deck mold is what it is.


----------



## Catch Up (Jul 4, 2020)

Nice skiff! I like your choice for the hull and deck color.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Got my steering wheel wrapped and the knob cap done. Amazing work from Alejandro Feliciano. Hit him up on Facebook if you are interested. He can do the cap in any logo you want!!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Well I took delivery of my new Ankona Advent today. I managed to get her home and cleaned up before Fred's disorganized rain bands started coming through. It's in the garage, fueled up, rigged up....just need a decent day to get some break in hours logged and some on the water shots. If you are in the market and looking for an Ankona skiff, I can give demo rides in the Ruskin, FL area or hit me up for pricing.
.
.
.
#shadowcastflyfishing #ankonaboats #ankonaadvent #saltmarshskiffs #tavernierskiffs #matecumbeskiffs #ankonasalesrepresentative #tampabayflyfishing #flyfishing #waterworkslamson #echoflyfishing #rcioptics #powerpole #skinnywaterculture #monicflylines #monicflyfishing #highflies #yeticoolers #barflysafetyharbor #barflypalmharbor #barflyoutfitters #skinnyskiff #skifflife #polingskiff #technicalskiff #customskiff #microskiff #suzukioutboards


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Poolman (Feb 3, 2021)

Looks Great Jon....!!! 😎


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Sweet skiff
You may need to stick a bumper pad up on your wall😂


----------



## fletcptdawg (Jun 20, 2014)

sweet boat, crappy choice in beers though.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

fletcptdawg said:


> sweet boat, crappy choice in beers though.


Lol. Sorry can't drink that heavy, hoppy, IPA crap.


----------



## Nickbeecher710 (Jun 4, 2018)

I’m ready to receive pics of my build from Ankona. Just 16 months to go


----------



## maismo12 (May 11, 2021)

Nickbeecher710 said:


> I’m ready to receive pics of my build from Ankona. Just 16 months to go


What was your quoted build time? I was interested in one of their boats but got quoted a 2 year build time.. can’t wait that long haha.


----------



## creekrunner (Oct 29, 2021)

Nice Ankona. I just purchased a 2012 Ankona Native SUV. Looking at your new boat has given me a few ideas for mine.


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

WOW!!! Stunning boat, love it!! The aqua mist looks great


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

dodgerodder said:


> WOW!!! Stunning boat, love it!! The aqua mist looks great


Ditto that! The Aqua Mist is classic!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

We are currently 18-24 months on all models.


----------



## Motor10 (Jun 13, 2020)

When you get a moment could you let me know the overall length from the trailer break to the motor, thanks. I tried to DM you, but I don’t have enough posts.


----------

